# Wolfgang vs Lobo vs Chief



## Farobi (Aug 22, 2013)

Who will be prey you pick as your favorite?

Mine is Wolfgang :>

too lazy to add other cranky wolves, so apologies if i miss your favorite :<


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 22, 2013)

Team Fang! Haha I know he's not cranky :3

I picked Wolfgang because I had him in my Wild World town and I just really like his colors and his checkered furniture


----------



## Eirynfox (Aug 22, 2013)

I chose Lobo beceause I have him in my current town and I have had cheif and Wolfgang, and although it is a close race I have just found that Lobo seems to be sweeter to me than the others were.


----------



## Celestia (Aug 22, 2013)

Fang is cranky! He's the only New Leaf cranky not in the poll.
Fang is my fave.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 22, 2013)

Wolfgang. He's amazing.


----------



## Moon (Aug 22, 2013)

I vote Fang.


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Aug 22, 2013)

Wolfgang. Always Wolfgang.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 22, 2013)

Celestia said:


> Fang is cranky! He's the only New Leaf cranky not in the poll.
> Fang is my fave.



Lololol totally was thinking of a different wolf -.- 
Excuse me while I die now


----------



## clovetic (Aug 22, 2013)

i think fang is the cutest cranky wolf!

why are there no lazy or jock wolves?


----------



## Heir (Aug 22, 2013)

Faaaang forever...If only his eyes weren't so off. :l


----------



## Chu (Aug 22, 2013)

Lobo! He is really adorable, I like his face markings and that he looks purple.


----------



## beebs (Aug 22, 2013)

Fang! Fang! Fang! :>


----------



## zevran (Aug 22, 2013)

Chief! Lobo abandoned me in City Folk and I've never had Wolfgang. :c


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 1, 2015)

I really like Lobo, I think he is very adorable


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 1, 2015)

Kyle. He's a gentleman.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 1, 2015)

Lobo, he shares my birthday and I love his design.


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 1, 2015)

Chief is my favorite wolf out of the names given. I had him in Astoria before it was reset and he sadly didn't make the journey with me to Palette.


----------



## hulaburger (Jan 1, 2015)

Fang gang or die


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 1, 2015)

Wolfgang or Kyle, cannot choose, I have Kyle and and want Wolfgang, they are both my dreamies, I like Fang too and he is another dreamie but I like Wolfgang and Kyle better, I like Kyle's personality though


----------



## otiulle (Jan 1, 2015)

chief all the way. i love his coloring and design i feel it's a lot more natural and warm than the rest of the wolves designs. the others i've never had in my towns so i can't really have an opinion on them but lobo is pretty cool too !


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 1, 2015)

I kind of miss Dobie

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I miss Tarou

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also miss Vanessa

- - - Post Merge - - -

Someone needs to make a Team Wolfgang banner


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jan 1, 2015)

Fang is my favorite cranky wolf, but Chief is my second favorite.  Still, all the wolves are cutiess ; v ;


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 1, 2015)

You guys really want me to decide on one of these adorable dorks?

That's honestly not going to happen, as I love them all.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 1, 2015)

I like chief. His got a cool design.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 1, 2015)

Wolfgang then Lobo then Chief/Fang/Kyle~


----------



## queertactics (Jan 1, 2015)

CHIEF


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Jan 1, 2015)

Lobo, but that's probably only because I have him in my main town.


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Jan 1, 2015)

kerryelizabeth said:


> Wolfgang. Always Wolfgang.



This.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Besides Wolfgang, it would be a tough decision. I like Lobo's big yellow eyes, and Chief's fur colour.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jan 1, 2015)

Wolfgang, though Chief is pretty cool too.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Jan 1, 2015)

Fang is my favorite cranky wolf, but out of those options I chose Chief for nostalgic reasons.


----------



## BlooBelle (Jan 1, 2015)

Fang! Why isn't he listed? :<
Out of the three above I suppose I'd pick Wolfgang.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 1, 2015)

Chief, he's the cutest and the most fun. xD I've actually had all of those wolves in my town at some point. My Wild World town.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Jan 1, 2015)

Lobo <3 he's so so sweet


----------



## alesha (Jan 2, 2015)

Fang!.....if only he was on this.....
WHERE IS HE!!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayorofarcadia said:


> Lobo <3 he's so so sweet



I voted for him....WAIT....3 ACNLs?! I WISH I HAD 3!!!! I'VE GOT 2.....


----------



## Noodledude (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't see an option for Kyle!  But I'll go with Lobo as he was one my first villagers in the entire franchise.


----------



## P.K. (Jan 2, 2015)

Lobo. He's was a real sweetie back in my old town. He needs more love <3


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jan 2, 2015)

I chose Lobo because I use to have him in Oashisu (2nd town) and he was so cute!
Honestly my favorite out of the three and you wont
regret having him <3


----------



## Raven28 (Jan 2, 2015)

I like Kyle even though he is mentioned lol


----------



## Kaiaa (Jan 2, 2015)

Be mindful of the dates. This thread was bumped from 2013. If you see a thread that you would like to revive, it may be better to make a new thread instead


----------

